# my protein fine scottish oats



## gym rat (Jul 10, 2007)

hey guys just wondered how many of you use this product from my protein and how you rate it. was thinking of ordering a few kg's of the stuff to add to my calorie intake, but was wondering if it was similar to ready break(texture wise) or is it powdered like whey

cheers guys


----------



## Ollie B (Mar 14, 2007)

why dont you just go to the supermarket and get some. Cheaper


----------



## gym rat (Jul 10, 2007)

is it just like ready brek then?


----------



## ParaManiac (Mar 20, 2007)

Much better than Ready Brek.

Not processed but ground to a very fine powder(similar to whey in tex),mix very well and taste better


----------



## Guest (Jan 10, 2008)

more like ready brek. very smooth


----------



## Guest (Jan 10, 2008)

in texture that is


----------



## Robbie (Dec 31, 2007)

I normally hand blend my own but it takes ages and makes a mess, will be ordering from MP soon!!


----------



## Incredible Bulk (Sep 19, 2007)

i used to buy oats in 1kg bags from asda for a pittance and throw them into a food processor to make the fine dust like ready brek... rinse and repeat and you soon have a tub full


----------



## gym rat (Jul 10, 2007)

cheers for the input guys, will blend my own to see what it mixes like etc, but will probably buy a kg or so of the powdered aswell to see which i prefer


----------



## shorty (Mar 13, 2007)

robbiedont said:


> I normally hand blend my own but it takes ages and makes a mess, will be ordering from MP soon!!


??? hand blend!!.... buy a blend from asda £15, pour your oats into that, blend them to a fine powder... stick em in a tub!...easy!

And cheaper!

Or is that what you mean!


----------



## Robbie (Dec 31, 2007)

Hand Blend, with a hand held blender thing...


----------



## shorty (Mar 13, 2007)

Thought thats what you ment mate... im a lazy sh1t.. cant be ****d washing out the blender...lol!


----------



## pauly7582 (Jan 16, 2007)

The ultra fine oats from My Protein are awesome. No need to cook just mix with water and whey. They cost peanuts anyway compared to the hassle of blending your own measure by measure. I go through about 8 kg a month!


----------



## Lonsdale (Feb 21, 2006)

I prefer Bulk Powder's fine oats to MP - they seem to be smaller! Anyway, they are very pricey for what they are - go and buy a blender with a mill attachment and just blend our own oats for 1/5th of the price. You will soon make your money back.


----------



## Baldo (Sep 10, 2007)

MP fine scottish oats are the business. i ordered a 5kg tub with banana flavour. Porridge takes too long for me to eat, but with these oats just add them to a morning shake and they go down easy. Best way to take oats for me!


----------



## myprotein (May 15, 2004)

Baldo said:


> MP fine scottish oats are the business. i ordered a 5kg tub with banana flavour. Porridge takes too long for me to eat, but with these oats just add them to a morning shake and they go down easy. Best way to take oats for me!


Glad you like them! 

Yes its all about convenience. Not many people have lots of spare time in the morning so the pre milled oats are a great product. Try this for a great breakfast shake:

30-50g Impact Whey or MP Max Whey + 70-100g Our Ultra Fine Scottish Oats + 5-10ml of Extra Virgin Olive Oil.

Thanks MP!


----------



## Robbie (Dec 31, 2007)

myprotein.co.uk said:


> Glad you like them!
> 
> Yes its all about convenience. Not many people have lots of spare time in the morning so the pre milled oats are a great product. Try this for a great breakfast shake:
> 
> ...


I might try the olive oil in my next one...


----------



## myprotein (May 15, 2004)

Yes good way of extra Kcals and can help to slow absorption, not to mention all the EFA benefits of Olive Oil!


----------



## miller25 (Apr 22, 2007)

Just blended a pack of oats myself and its a jiff. Easy peasy


----------

